# HDS, Hanko, McGizmo, Muyshondt collection and size comparison



## -JP (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi guys! Just got a few pics of my small collection. My HDS Rotary, Hanko Twisted Trident, McGizmo Mule, Muyshondt Aeon MKIII and Muyshondt Maus.

Never seen all these in the same picture before so thought I'd post them for size reference and a little eye candy as well, for any who are a fan of these.

These are my favorites in the collection. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice collection!


----------



## msim (Sep 26, 2016)

When I read the first half of the title I got really excited, then I realized it wasn't a WTS thread.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2016)

msim said:


> When I read the first half of the title I got really excited, then I realized it wasn't a WTS thread.


Had that too 
Love that green HDS.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful collection! 

how does the beam of the HDS compare to the McGizmo mule?


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful family of researched and hand picked awesomeness . It must be a tough choice each day to decide on the EDC of the day! Or just carry all


----------



## -JP (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! I hear you on the WTS LOL. I was there to on a long search for the Hanko which is indeed the Grail of the bunch although I equally enjoy each one for their own individual purpose and UI. 

Tech25, great question. I will try to get a few night pics of the floods on the Mule & Rotary (maybe the others as well) to compare. The HDS just arrived this week so haven't had a chance to do much with it except play with it inside the house. I definitely love it though there is no question.


----------



## -JP (Sep 27, 2016)

Ok heres a small review on the floods of the Hi CRI HDS Rotary and McGizmo Mule for comparison. The HDS comes in at 200 lumens while the McGizmo at its highest is 85 (please correct me if I'm wrong) This is a good example of the "lumens is a fool's race" I think in early stages of collecting most are quickly impressed by the amount of lumens in the smallest package. Then later stages (at least I count myself in this group) we come to appreciate the quality of light not just the brightness. Both are great I have to say and have great color but the McGizmo coming in at less then half the lumens just oozes out light. The HDS is slightly centered in more with a smaller flood circle on a concentrated space plus the extra lumens gives it more of a focus area indoors while the Mule just covers every area you aim it at. The Mule just fills my two car garage and guest bedroom in total darkness complete with light. I am so impressed with the Mule and how it utilizes all of its 85 lumens to make such a remarkable and legible quality light and I simply love the Rotary UI over anything else I ever owned and both have equivalent quality of light I feel...so I call a tie! FWIW, neither are throwers by any shot. 
Indoors the Mule really comes out on top for sure. Outdoors is where you see the added benefit of the extra lumens from the HDS.
Conclusion: I need both in my collection 



&#55357;&#56833;



&#55357;&#56833;















HDS: 





McGizmo:





McGizmo:





HDS:





HDS:





McGizmo:


----------



## doug5551 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for your posts. Beautiful collection and great investigation of the beams.


----------



## -JP (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks! I been coming to CPF for quite some time as a non member for research and learned a lot over the years, Figured its about time to show my face (sort of to speak)...and contribute back a little. Hope to get the chance to do more threads in the future.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow! very detailed and great explanation. Thank you! I recently got an Okluma and I love the beam of a triple, but I think for indoors, a mule type light shines. (pun not initially intended, but hey, its cpf!) 

You have a beautiful bunch of lights, enjoy!


----------



## -JP (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you, really like Okluma and I agree triple beam is great, on top of just looking cool!


----------



## ven (Sep 28, 2016)

Going to have to look into a diffuse reflector , did not know it existed! wow as i love mules............
$42=ok
$75 shipping=not so

Maybe not!


----------



## -JP (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, international shipping is crazy!


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting the photos -- quite the collection there!


----------

